# Its been an amazing year for Cervelo



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

OLY TT gold Men
OLY TT gold Women
TDF champion
TDF Team champs
TDF white jersey winner
IRONMAN world champ Women
---------------------
Can't wait to see the new Cervelo ads. I think Cervelo demand may increase with these results. I may have to pull the trigger on the P3 WC colors frameset before they are all gone. Glad I got my R3 this season.


----------

